# Who are you guys using for CD duplication?



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Looking for high quality CD duplication for an upcoming release - quality cover reproduction, quality duplications, quick turn-around, reasonable pricing. Who you using and who have you been impressed with? 

Also, I'm a newbie re: download sites and getting audio tracks for sale on-line. Any recs?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I did a couple CD's with Candisc and they did a good job. I used PrecisionDisc for my last one and they did a good job as well. It's a litle hard to compare since I used digipak for the Candisc jobs and eco-sleeve for the last one but the printing was a bit better with Candisc and the service a little more personal. The price was better with PrecisionDisc and I was happy with them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The last 2 or 3 jobs were done by the local print/photocopy shop which was doing our sleeves, posters, and the like. They casually mentioned they did CD replication too so we tried them and they delivered on time. Those jobs were small runs of 200 to 500 each so it was easy for all of us. Those were folk/acoustic/trad projects.

Peace, Mooh.


----------

